# KINGZ MC.C.



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

KINGZ CAR,BIKE AND MODEL CAR CLUB IS A QUALITY BASED CLUB THAT WILL BE SEEN IN ALL AREAS WILL POST PICS. MEMBERS POST WHAT YOU GOT.








 



> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Feb 1 2009, 09:03 PM~12877720
> *
> 
> *


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Feb 1 2009, 07:42 PM~12876921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

were you get tha gold at on tha 64


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*
D-TOWN REPPIN!!!*_ :0 :0


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 1 2009, 09:12 PM~12877842
> *were you get tha gold at on tha 64
> *


ITS AN ACRYLIC PAINT I BOUGHT AT A HOBBY STORE


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

WASSUP KINGZ!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Feb 1 2009, 09:13 PM~12877865
> *
> 
> 
> ALREADY!!!!*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 1 2009, 09:19 PM~12877950
> *WASSUP KINGZ!!!!!!!!!
> *


WUSSUP MY NINJA? :yes:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I see alot of talkin' but no builds.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 1 2009, 09:45 PM~12878271
> *I see alot of talkin' but no builds.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:  :dunno: wheres da builds


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 1 2009, 08:45 PM~12878271
> *I see alot of talkin' but no builds.
> *


There's a green one up top and I think a hand full of micro machines a couple of posts down! :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

it looks like you sprayed too much kandy and it ran a bit. anyways, post what you guys got.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

I kant reed I want picters.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

I like the LOGO.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice '63


----------



## ladylowrider (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Feb 1 2009, 11:04 PM~12877735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one's tight!


----------



## ladylowrider (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Feb 1 2009, 11:20 PM~12877961
> *WUSSUP MY NINJA? :yes:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Feb 2 2009, 06:32 AM~12880236
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass caddy bro


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Feb 2 2009, 12:18 AM~12877932
> *ITS AN ACRYLIC PAINT I BOUGHT AT A HOBBY STORE
> *


so the gold on the trim and on the hood is paint??


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 2 2009, 08:40 PM~12886704
> *so the gold on the trim and on the hood is paint??
> *


over foil I believe


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

oh i was about to say!!(i need some of that paint asap)


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 2 2009, 08:42 PM~12887609
> *oh i was about to say!!(i need some of that paint asap)
> *


yes sir tamia clear yellow 80% and clear orange 20%
mix and brush on over chrome or foil.


----------



## ladylowrider (Jan 7, 2009)

good morning y'all! wave:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:0  :0  :0


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

yall need to post some more pics...


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ladylowrider_@Feb 4 2009, 03:08 PM~12906604
> *yall need to post some more pics...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 10 2009, 06:13 PM~12965898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, looks like my wife drove that one!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 10 2009, 06:24 PM~12966007
> *Damn, looks like my wife drove that one!
> *


DAMN!!! DONT EVEN WANT TO ASK WHY!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 10 2009, 08:24 PM~12966007
> *Damn, looks like my wife drove that one!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Feb 11 2009, 11:11 AM~12971959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

JUST GOT BACK FROM THE AUTORAMA AND BOUGHT A SHIT LOAD OF MODEL CARS, SO MANY NEW PROJECT TO COME!!!  


WILL POST PICS LATER TODAY!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 15 2009, 02:36 PM~13009006
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM THE AUTORAMA AND BOUGHT A SHIT LOAD OF MODEL CARS, SO MANY NEW PROJECT TO COME!!!
> WILL POST PICS LATER TODAY!
> *


Nice Models....I'll be waiting to see them.... :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

_*KINGZ M.C.C. COMIN OUT FULL FORCE FOR THA 09!!!!!! HOPE YALL BOYS READY!!!!!*_ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

oh i'm ready ! M.C.B.A. MIDWEST IS LINING UP FOR 09 !


















AND THESE ARE OLD PICS ! THE NEW FLEET IS ALMOST TWICE AS MANY !


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2009, 02:37 PM~13010185
> *oh  i'm  ready  ! M.C.B.A. MIDWEST  IS  LINING  UP  FOR  09  !
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BRO AWREADY!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

JUST KEEPING THE HOBBY STRONG MY BUILDING BROTHER ! 

BEST OF LUCK TO YOU KINGZ M.C.C. DURING THIS YEARS SHOW SEASON ! REMEMBER ITS NOT WHO WINS THAT ARE THE WINNERS ! IT THOSE THAT ENJOY BUILDING WHAT THEY LOVE THAT ARE THE TURE CHAMPS AT THE END OF THE DAY !


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2009, 02:53 PM~13010287
> *JUST  KEEPING THE  HOBBY  STRONG  MY  BUILDING  BROTHER !
> 
> BEST  OF  LUCK  TO  YOU  KINGZ  M.C.C.  DURING THIS  YEARS  SHOW  SEASON !  REMEMBER  ITS  NOT  WHO  WINS    THAT  ARE  THE WINNERS  !  IT  THOSE THAT  ENJOY  BUILDING  WHAT  THEY  LOVE  THAT  ARE  THE  TURE  CHAMPS  AT THE  END OF THE  DAY !
> *


AWREADY BRO WE APPRECIATE IT AND GOOD LUCK TO YOU GUYS TO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Feb 15 2009, 02:56 PM~13010307
> *AWREADY BRO WE APPRECIATE IT AND GOOD LUCK TO YOU GUYS TO. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

good ranflas i see would like to see more! and btw 

TEXAS REPRESENT!!! lol
<-- from the CapCity!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TO COME!!!!!!!!</span>[/b][/i]


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 16 2009, 06:20 PM~13020889
> *good ranflas i see would like to see more! and btw
> 
> TEXAS REPRESENT!!! lol
> ...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

The green paint needs some work, but the interior looks DAMN good!

Nice work!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 18 2009, 09:39 PM~13045335
> *The green paint needs some work, but the interior looks DAMN good!
> 
> Nice work!
> *


thank you sir


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

see yall in dallas with some of my new stuff


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 18 2009, 09:39 PM~13045335
> *The green paint needs some work, but the interior looks DAMN good!
> 
> Nice work!
> *


 x2


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 19 2009, 08:34 PM~13053939
> * see yall in dallas with some of my new stuff
> *


stuff looks good to guys :cheesy:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

_*KINGZ GETTIN READY FOR 09 WUT YALL THINK?*_

THIS :thumbsup: OR THIS :thumbsdown: 

LET ME KNOW REMEMBER THESE R IN THA MAKING


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 20 2009, 08:49 AM~13058701
> *stuff looks good to guys  :cheesy:
> *


WUSSUP SQUID?


----------



## BOSSLADY (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Feb 1 2009, 08:13 PM~12877865
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSLADY_@Feb 24 2009, 08:50 PM~13103010
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*AWWWWWREADY*


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Feb 24 2009, 08:46 PM~13102966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BOSSLADY (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Feb 24 2009, 07:46 PM~13102966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSLADY_@Feb 24 2009, 08:52 PM~13103035
> *THAT LOOKS NICE...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE CAR CLUB SUPPORT  :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TEXASFINEST63, slash, PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

SUP BROS?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

nice gut work on the impala interior !


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 25 2009, 04:12 PM~13110684
> *nice  gut  work  on the  impala  interior !
> *


thank you


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK!!!! WE SHOULD HAVE A WHOLE TABLE OR 2 FULL FOR 979 SHOW!!!*_ :0 :0 :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Feb 16 2009, 09:02 PM~13022325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie wut do you use on the interior


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 27 2009, 09:18 PM~13134111
> *hey homie wut do you use on the interior
> *


its a felt that you can buy at wal mart or any arts/craft/hobby store.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Feb 28 2009, 03:27 PM~13138900
> *its a felt that you can buy at wal mart or any arts/craft/hobby store.
> *


do you jus use regular glue


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 28 2009, 05:50 PM~13140027
> *do you jus use regular glue
> *


YESSIR


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

KINGZ M.C.C. TTMFT


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

see yall in 35 days


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

ey squid you know of any shows here in austin?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Mar 2 2009, 08:19 PM~13157678
> *ey squid you know of any shows here in austin?
> *


may 5th. at the expo center.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 1 2009, 09:47 AM~13143837
> *YESSIR
> *


WENT TO GO GET SOME FELT TODAY IM GONNA TRY IT OUT


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 2 2009, 09:06 PM~13159066
> *WENT TO GO GET SOME FELT TODAY IM GONNA TRY IT OUT
> *


awready post some pix on here when your done i'd like to see how it comes out. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 3 2009, 08:28 PM~13171505
> *awready post some pix on here when your done i'd like to see how it comes out. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

wussup everybody?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

CAR IS NOT DONE YET BUT THIS IS WUT I GOT SO FAR


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 8 2009, 11:45 PM~13222054
> *CAR IS NOT DONE YET BUT THIS IS WUT I GOT SO FAR
> 
> 
> ...


looking clean homie!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 9 2009, 03:47 PM~13226341
> *looking clean homie!!!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## RFFR (Feb 10, 2009)

* :0 :0 :0 KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: *


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Dang, looks nice!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt for tha m.c.c.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 14 2009, 02:28 PM~13280752
> *ttt for tha m.c.c.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0    :uh: :uh: :uh:    :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 2 2009, 09:49 PM~12888911
> *yes sir tamia clear yellow 80% and clear orange 20%
> mix and brush on over chrome or foil.
> *



SO I GUESS U GUYS HAVEN'T HEARD BOUT BMF RIGHT? Y NOT JUST BUY GOLD BMF,LOOKS WAY BETTER THAN PAINT.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2009, 02:37 PM~13010185
> *oh  i'm  ready  ! M.C.B.A. MIDWEST  IS  LINING  UP  FOR  09  !
> 
> 
> ...


AW SHIT!!!! I THINK MINI IZ MORE THAN READY 4 U GUYS, SO U BETTER STEP UR GAME UP CUZ JE'S ONE OF THE TOP DOGS HERE ON LIL. GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU THIS YEAR.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

SPELLCHECK: "HE'S".... SORRY GUYS.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 15 2009, 10:26 AM~13285832
> *AW SHIT!!!!  I THINK MINI IZ MORE THAN READY 4 U GUYS, SO U BETTER STEP UR GAME UP CUZ JE'S ONE OF THE TOP DOGS HERE ON LIL. GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU THIS YEAR.
> *


SPELLCHECK: "HE'S"... SORRY GUYS.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 15 2009, 10:26 AM~13285832
> *AW SHIT!!!!  I THINK MINI IZ MORE THAN READY 4 U GUYS, SO U BETTER STEP UR GAME UP CUZ JE'S ONE OF THE TOP DOGS HERE ON LIL. GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU THIS YEAR.
> *


*OH YOU BETTER BELIEVE OUR GAME IS STEPPED UP MORE PICS COMIN SOON OH AND GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALSO.*


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Feb 24 2009, 10:46 PM~13102966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Keep tha good sh!t comin'!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 15 2009, 12:22 PM~13286555
> *I think:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Keep tha good sh!t comin'!!
> *


THANX


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yall know if there doin models at the dallas show


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 16 2009, 01:59 AM~13292494
> *yall know if there doin models at the dallas show
> *


not sure bro but we will take the cars anyway just for show.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*THIS WEEKEND MODEL CAR SWAPMEET AND SHOW, IRVING!!!!*_


----------



## RFFR (Feb 10, 2009)

_*THIS WEEKEND MODEL CAR SWAPMEET AND SHOW, IRVING!!!!*_</span></span>       
[/b][/quote]
</span>[/B]


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

2 days til show :uh: :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*KINGZ GETTIN READY 4 THA MODEL SHOW.*


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 19 2009, 10:57 AM~13325940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttmft!!!!!!!


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

thats hood homie....looks real good!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Mar 19 2009, 03:12 PM~13328311
> *thats hood homie....looks real good!
> *


PRECIATE IT


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

very nice caddy vato


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_* DAMN GOOD MEETING LAST NITE!!! GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE SUPPORTIN THAT BIG BAD KINGZ PLAKA!!!!! CANT WAIT TILL THA SHOW'S, ITS GONNA BE ON!!!! 


KINGZ C.C. RUNNIN D-TOWN LIKE WE ALWAYS HAVE !!!! 


SEE YALL LATER!! AND AT THA SHOW TOMARROW MORNING!!!!!*_


----------



## RFFR (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 19 2009, 11:57 AM~13325940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Mar 19 2009, 04:24 PM~13329147
> *very nice caddy vato
> *


thanks homie


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*ONE MORE BUILD TO THA KINGZ M.C.C. COLLECTION HOPE YALL LIKE IT.*

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*MORE PICS AND BUILDS COMIN SOON*


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 20 2009, 12:38 PM~13337872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

lookin good 

see yall in 2wks


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

KINGZ DONE PRETTY GOOD AT THE MODEL CAR SHOW YESTERDAY ERIC TAKEN FIRST SECOND AND THIRD AND NICE PAINT AWARD!!! KINGZ TTMFT!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 22 2009, 04:09 PM~13355145
> *KINGZ DONE PRETTY  GOOD AT THE MODEL CAR SHOW YESTERDAY ERIC TAKEN FIRST SECOND AND THIRD AND NICE PAINT AWARD!!! KINGZ TTMFT!
> *



_*X2!!!*_ :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 15 2009, 12:06 PM~13286472
> *OH YOU BETTER BELIEVE OUR GAME IS STEPPED UP MORE PICS COMIN SOON OH AND GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALSO.
> *


THANX BRO. I'M TRYING TO GET BACK INTO THE GAME. HAVEN'T BUILT 4 SOMETIME NOW BUT GETTING BACK LIL BY LIL.


----------



## RFFR (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 22 2009, 05:09 PM~13355145
> *KINGZ DONE PRETTY  GOOD AT THE MODEL CAR SHOW YESTERDAY ERIC TAKEN FIRST SECOND AND THIRD AND NICE PAINT AWARD!!! KINGZ TTMFT!
> *


*CONGRADULATION HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
*


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 22 2009, 04:09 PM~13355145
> *KINGZ DONE PRETTY  GOOD AT THE MODEL CAR SHOW YESTERDAY ERIC TAKEN FIRST SECOND AND THIRD AND NICE PAINT AWARD!!! KINGZ TTMFT!
> *









:thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Great job takin all those awards homies!!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RFFR_@Mar 23 2009, 07:35 AM~13360639
> *CONGRADULATION HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


THANX!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 23 2009, 08:18 AM~13360886
> *Great job takin all those awards homies!!!!
> *


THANX


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR ALL THE COMMENTS MORE BUILDS STILL TO COME.*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Give me a kit :cheesy: 
Lol
Lookin good see
You guys in what 2weeks :cool;


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 19 2009, 10:57 AM~13325940
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*HERE ARE SOME PIX OF THE M.C. SHOW WE WENT TO IF YOU WANT TO SEE MORE MODELS THAT WERE THERE GO TO WWW.THEMCMA.COM AND GO TO GALLERIES*


















































OH YEAH THE LAC WUZ DONE B4 THE SHOW


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*2 MORE TO HIT THE MODEL CAR CIRCUIT*


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

your interiors are crazy homie , great work :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 24 2009, 09:22 PM~13380695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Mar 25 2009, 07:21 AM~13382901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

damm real nice interiors bro


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice graphics right here 

http://public.fotki.com/TerryLove/mcma_sho...09/img0848.html


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 25 2009, 03:45 PM~13387884
> *ttt
> *





*I'M IN THE GAME NOW WOO HOO! *[/i] :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey
there is a show down in the houston area on april 4th. model mania... you comin down?


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 26 2009, 09:11 AM~13395385
> *Hey
> there is a show down in the houston area on april 4th.  model mania...  you comin down?
> *





:0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

http://www.ipms-houston.org/ipms-houston.o...54/Default.aspx


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 26 2009, 12:25 PM~13396658
> *http://www.ipms-houston.org/ipms-houston.o...54/Default.aspx
> *


Lowriders category sponsored by Scale Lowrider Modeler Magazine...of course!  Hope KINGS MCC can make it!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Mar 26 2009, 11:28 AM~13396692
> *Lowriders category sponsored by Scale Lowrider Modeler Magazine...of course!   Hope KINGS MCC can make it!
> *


DONT THINK SO WE GOT A SHOW APRIL 5TH HERE.


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 26 2009, 02:38 PM~13398425
> *DONT THINK SO WE GOT A SHOW APRIL 5TH HERE.
> *








:wave:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 26 2009, 02:38 PM~13398425
> *DONT THINK SO WE GOT A SHOW APRIL 5TH HERE.
> *


 :dunno: guess its a x2


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 26 2009, 03:38 PM~13398425
> *DONT THINK SO WE GOT A SHOW APRIL 5TH HERE.
> *


where's this show gonna be at ?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 27 2009, 08:00 AM~13405575
> *where's this show gonna be at ?
> *


Dallas convention center


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 27 2009, 01:26 PM~13408275
> *Dallas convention center
> *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

:0 ....MODEL CARS GO HARD LOL!!!!!!



KEEP IT UP GUYS!...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME MORE OF OUR M.C.C. BUILDERS

























































































*AND STILL MORE TO COME!!!!*


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin real nice dawg!!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 27 2009, 09:07 PM~13412324
> *Lookin real nice dawg!!!!
> *


thanx


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 27 2009, 09:07 PM~13412324
> *Lookin real nice dawg!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 28 2009, 06:51 PM~13419005
> *x2
> *


thank you sir


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NOT FEELING THE THE BLACK AND BLUE 57 BUT THE GREEN AND GREEN 58 I REALLY LIKE ! NICE PAINT WORK !


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 31 2009, 12:10 PM~13444281
> *NOT  FEELING THE  THE  BLACK  AND  BLUE  57    BUT  THE  GREEN  AND  GREEN  58    I  REALLY  LIKE  !    NICE  PAINT  WORK !
> *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*MEETING TODAY!!!!!! MANDITORY THAT EVERYONE IS THERE!!! WE WILL TRY TO MAKE IT SHORT, SO SOC AND ALL THE REST OF US CAN DO WHAT WE GOTTA DO!!!! SO BE EARLY!!!! PLAQUES,SHIRTS, SHOW SETUP TIME,AND A LIL MORE !!! BE THERE!!! 8:00 SHARP!!! :0 :0 :0 


KINGZ C.C. BABY!!!! DOIN IT HOW WE ALWAYS HAVE!!!! *_


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yall coming donw here this weekend?


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

KINGZ M.C.C. TTT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

:cheesy: :biggrin: :uh:   :angry:   :0 

ttt


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@May 8 2009, 08:27 PM~13831072
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:  :uh:      :angry:      :0
> 
> ttt
> *


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 27 2009, 08:40 PM~13412108
> *HERE ARE SOME MORE OF OUR M.C.C. BUILDERS
> 
> 
> ...



I lived in the Dallas area for almost 17 years and you guys should really be using HOK paint from Black Gold over in alrington. Back then I use to make the trip since it was so close and they were always down to helping out customers with tips etc on building. They even got some dude named Frank from Royal Classics C.C. featured in LBM. 


Just figured since you guys are so close you should be putting out top notch paint jobs with a store like that so near by. Check them out.


P.S. is Wild Bills in Irving still there? That was also one of the best hobby stores in Dallas Metroplex area.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 12 2009, 04:52 PM~13865285
> *I lived in the Dallas area for almost 17 years and you guys should really be using HOK paint from Black Gold over in alrington.  Back then I use to make the trip since it was so close and they were always down to helping out customers with tips etc on building. They even got some dude named Frank from Royal Classics C.C. featured in LBM.
> Just figured since you guys are so close you should be putting out top notch paint jobs with a store like that so near by. Check them out.
> P.S. is Wild Bills in Irving still there? That was also one of the best hobby stores in Dallas Metroplex area.
> *


yea its still there and i barely remembered about black gold its been a minute since i been there so i guess i should say thanks for the reminder. :biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 27 2009, 09:40 PM~13412108
> *HERE ARE SOME MORE OF OUR M.C.C. BUILDERS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Mar 27 2009, 08:40 PM~13412108
> *HERE ARE SOME MORE OF OUR M.C.C. BUILDERS
> 
> 
> ...



NICE BUILDS IN HERE I LIKE THE GREEN CUSTOM INTERIOR VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@May 15 2009, 02:12 PM~13897169
> *NICE BUILDS IN HERE I LIKE THE GREEN CUSTOM INTERIOR VERY NICE :thumbsup:
> *


preciate it.


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Feb 1 2009, 11:13 PM~12877865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2doorlac (Jan 7, 2008)

went back and redid the 57. let me know what yall think.
















also made this 39 from a panel and a coupe
















KINGZ TTT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

_*MORE PICS COMIN SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Mar 24 2009, 09:39 AM~13372199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

*workin on another 64 will post pix soon *


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 7 2009, 09:49 PM~14707562
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That glasshouse looks real good homie!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 25 2009, 01:02 AM~14871834
> *WUSSUP EVERYBODY THIS IS A PREVIEW TO MY LATEST TEXAS FINEST VIDEO VOL.8 QUALITY ON LIL IS BETTER THAN YOU TUBE HAS CHECK IT OUT TELL ME WHAT U THINK
> 
> 
> ...


----------

